# Golden Retrievers sleeping in the cold?



## Billinaz (Nov 27, 2007)

How cold is too cold for a Golden Retriever to sleep outside?

Although our lows are in the low 40's usually at this time of year, and she does have a dogloo with a pad in it... I still wonder if its too cold for her?


Even though its this cold she still jumps into the pool. Maybe that should be a clue for me?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Does she sleep outside during the day or at night? Mine go outside to play, etc. but they sleep in the house at night and they are in whenever I'm not at home. I'm in New England and I think it's way too cold for any dog to sleep outside in this kind of weather.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i am pretty sure they can withstand pretty cold temperatures and seem to not be bothered by swimming even when its cold out. i'm not sure specifics but i think 40s are still ok for them, but maybe not for such a long period of time as overnight. that said, my Sammy is a big baby and refuses to lay on our wood floors now that its getting chilly.. so you never know, i guess lol

more importantly... why is your dog sleeping outside in the cold and not inside with you??


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Goldens can withstand artic conditions. They are a very hearty breed. I know many people in cold climates that do not even heat their kennels. I don't like that idea, but it certainly does not seem to harm the doggies. I'm sure yours will have a wonderful coat.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

BTW... You may have touched on a "hot button" issue.


----------



## Billinaz (Nov 27, 2007)

Great, here a week and already hit a hot button.


Zoey has an indoor kennel that she gladly walks to at night when we turn off the lights. She knows its bedtime. She has a water bottle to drink, and does not even whimper until we get up in the morning and she sees or hears us around. When we go to work, she goes to the outside kennel.

We are going to be out of town for 5 days, and have someone coming over to play with her and take care of her and our other animals.. but she is going to be in her outside kennel then. Its 10 feet long by 5 feet wide.

She has a hammock that she prefers to sleep on, but I also have an XL Petmade indigo igloo with a pad in it. I also bought another fleece bed for her, but she tends to pull that out.

It does get down to the low 40's here at night, and I was considering a heated pad but I am worried she might chew it with nobody around.

Its not cold like New England here, but I dont think this temp will be cruel for her... considering that even at this temp she gladly jumps into the pool!


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Billinaz Im in Buckeye Az! Just down the street! We will have to get together for the dog show at Empty Acres Equestrian Center in Buckeye in January. Kerribears golden kids is also going to go to that. Anyway, back on the subject. My baby wont come in at night either no matter how hard I try. I know its sposed to get cold tonight, so Im gonna try to keep her in again, but shes got ALOT of fur and another boy to sleep in the kennel with, and a soft fluffy bed, and shes not whining and barking so I think she must be fairly happy out there. :crazy: I was going to look at petsmart, I think I saw a heated bed that SUPPOSED to be safe? Here it is..it says chew resistant, but I dunno about golden resistant, I think my daisy could chew the tires off my Silverado if I let her. Petsmart.com - Dog: Beds: Heated Wellness Bed Large


----------

